# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Nostalgji Adoleshence-Brezi 1975-1985

## PINK

Kete ma cuan ne facebook, po e share ketu me ju. Jam e sigurte qe te gjithe kush i perket ketij brezi i perjetoi pak a shume te gjitha c'a jane shkruar ketu. 


Nostalgji Adoleshence-Brezi 1975-1985




1) Ka pas qen njoni qe shiste akullore dhe gerthiste: Akullore me kajmak krem e cokollat, I bo xhaxhi per merak, mer parat dhe zbrit me vrap.Dhe kur ta blejshin akulloren (kuptohet per raste festash) ja futshe vrapit per nshpi qe ta shijoje avash avash.



2) Shkojshe me ble buk ne perfundoje mshpi me gjys buke se fillote lagjja: na tja fus nji cap.

3) Po komisar Katanin ku e late? Ky serial filmi ka qene legjende ne ate kohe, edhe mo e forta ka qene kur e vrane ket Katanin edhe per nja i jave a dy boshin llogarine kalamojt se me sa pluma e kane vra.

4)Mu kujtu nje e forte me Hilalet. Ne qofte se keni kalu andej nga banka, atje ku ka stacionin autobuzi qe vjen nga kombinati per ne kinostudio, dhe keni degjuar nje cerr te vogel te bertasi HIIIIIILAL! 100 lek copa! HIIIIIILAL! 100 lek copa ai isha une. Perdite e perdite pas shkolle tu bertit HIIIILA 100 lek copa. Kur nje dite, ne klase, sa mbaroi ora e trete e mesimit, para fillimit te pushimit te gjate, ndjeva nje clirim qe e ndjeja gjithmone ne kete ore, nje nga ato clirimet qe jane aq te kendshme sa qe shoqerohen me ndonje pordhe. Vetem se ne vend te pordhes, me shpetoi goja dhe bertita HIIIIILAL 100 lek copa! Nejse mo, pata aq turp edhe aq frike se do ma ngjitshin emrin Hilali ne klase pas asaj, po bereqarvers, po tma vinin mua emrin Hilal, Xonit duhet tia vejshim Banana, Mandit Faraluledielli, ndersa Eltonit Paqeta Cumcakiza. Fukarallek hesapi, solidarizim.

5) Ke Its my life e Dr.Alban, deri vone na u ka duk sikur thosh Stop Agimi, stop Bashkimi, stop Pajtimi, Stop Blerimi, stop Qerimi, its my life

6) Po kur flinim me cumcakiz thuaj edhe ne mengjes kur coheshim ishte ngjitur te floket e duhet te prisnim floket. Ose e futnim ne gote me uje gjate nates dhe te nesermen prape te njejtin cumcakiz.

7)Jemi dhe brezi i pare qe provuam Koka Kolenshishja e pare mbijetoj gati 4 muaj  :buzeqeshje: po e para fare ama!!andej nga 89a! Vetem i merrnim ere dhe kenaqeshim, dikush e fuste ne vitrinen e bufese me e tregu me krenari

8) Ah brez i uritur, thuaj! Era e mandarinave na kujtonte Vitin e Ri, gjithmone, se kush kishte te blinte gjithe vitin? Nje dite, mesuesja e fillores na pyeti Cfare keni ngrene per mengjes? dhe njeri qe u pergjigj: Mish, mësuese. Gjithë klasa e qeshi të shkretin Kurse atë që tha bukë me çaj se përfilli njeri.

9) Ju kujtohen akulloret EVGA? Ah, ato frigoriferët e bukur. O ma, çfarë ka aty te ai frigoriferi? (A thua se se dinim.) Mish të ngrirë, të keqen mami. Hajde, ikim.

10) Xixellonjat. Sa bridhja per ti kapur e pastaj benim trupin me to qe te shndriste, sa ere e shpifur vinin.

11) Ne jemi brezi i fundit që kemi bërë dituri makinash dhe që kemi pasë fatin të dëgjojmë shprehjen a tta saldoj zysha i katër?

12) Po aranxhata vapik? Vapikun nuk e pija por e haja ashtu pluhur, e shkulshim me dhom cepin e qeses dhe e thithnim si biberonIme me kur i kerkojsha najehre Vapik ndonje jave jashte sezonit ,dmth kur sa kish dale vera, thoshte Cer vapiku mre, tani seshte me per vapik, eshte per vape-hajde. Une ashtu e hajsha shumicen e kohes, pluhur. Ama dileme e madhe ishte, pluhur a te trazume ne uje.une gjithsesi pishman u bejsha kur mbaronteah, ta kisha bere me uje me mire dreqin.

13) Po leng trendafili keni pire ju? Bohesh me petalet ne shishe qumeshti me uj e sheqer. -Jo mer me sheqer, i futshim ne shishe petalet e trendafilit me uje e limontoz, masanej kur ishte bere uji i kuq ne petaleve u kishte dale ngjyra, e merrshe ujin, ne i vijshe sheqer. Limonate e cer limonate, ska shume qe me kishte shku menjda po me cer ta besh ketu, keta trendafilat ketu nga ne vijne ere po.rdhe-ku ma gje të vijnë erë pordhë por svijnë erë hiç

14) hmm po kur me bente mami buke me gjalpe e sheqerr e mblidheshin kalamanjte e lagjes me jep nje kac, te gjithe hanin nga nje kafshate, ose buke me vaj e sheqer
Me kujtohen edhe farat lule dielli, tere kohen ne klasa ato hanim, mbushej poshte bankes plote edhe vete i pastronim klasat.

15)Ej, po pesmetditshin e pushimit në plazh në ato kabinat një dhomë e një aneks me hale kolektive 50 metra larg? Dhe të shplamen me ujë shishesh? Dhe të lymen me domate e me kos?

16) Po kur conim mishin tek komshiu qe kishte frigorifer. I vinim dhe emrin siper qe mos ngaterrohej me te tjeret.

17) Po topa zhytesi? Te lagja jone luanin me te medhenjte topa zhytesi (ne te vegjelit ishim kota biskota) dhe kur nje cun gjuante nje goce me top dmth qe e pelqente! Po pra, e pelqente Po kur e hapje krahun fort me zhyt dhe hante ndonje top ballit ajo goca qe e linte me nje sy mbyllur dhe me nje rreth te kuq ne fytyre a e pelqente kete cunin?-O rrot ka qene kohe gangsteresh o burre ... Kane qene ne mode ata qe gjujshin fort

18) Ve bast qe jemi te funit qe ziheshin kush bohej gjermoni dhe kush partizoni ne loje luftash. Apo nuk e keni lujt?

19) Kush e mban mend kete le ta thote titullin se mu kujtua tani rastesishtjam ari gjuetari, ari peshkatari Do ha mushtin e do pi mishin ...Ditelindja e Pinokut...

20) Kush si ka perdor nanjehere veprat e Enverit per leter higjenike te ngreje dorenIshin ca te serta ato dreqi e mori, dynjane hajshim.

21) ku i lanim këmbët e? me zorrë, në haletë allaturka, ku tjetër? po si shkretohej qyteti kur jepej skllavja Izaura? po emrat brazilianë që vlonin në atë kohë?Si kemi qen tgjith isojedhe ne kishim nje zorre nga lavamani ne allaturkendhe ime me qe me bertiste se dilja nga banja pa i thare kembet dhe linja shenja ne pllakat

22) Po po, hec e tu thush robve ketu qe u lajshim i here ne jave, ne zijshim morra mesatarisht ka i here ne vit.koka ere vajguri te kerrmonte i ore larg.

23) Po ne vere, ne darke kur mblidheshit ne shtepi, ku i lanit kembet qe mi kishit zhul deri ne rreze?
I mbani mend si na therrisnin: -Blendi! Hajde brenda.
-Po edhe pak o ba
-Hajt se filloi fimi me herkulin
-Yyyyy filloi fimidhe u shperndashim te gjithe..

24) Ne ishim te paret qe pame Hirushen dhe Borebardhen ne televizor me ngjyra, kuptohet te komshiu.turqisht. O Çiçí, o pasha.

25) Po kasatat 10 lekshe ne plazh qe sa ta mershe ke karroca me shume u shkrite se e hajshe, ene tarrite qumshti deri ke brryli? Mire kasatat, po dhe akulloret ama, ta sillshin shpirtin mven. Tu i gjemu xhaxhit me karrocen e akullores ka prapa, qe gerthiste sa ja kishte ne koke: akuuullloooorreeeeeeeeeeeeeeee; se mazalla se ndalonte pa mberrit der ke sheshi maskarai. Ato kaushet e shkrete o u squllshin ka siper, o u squllshin ka poshte, na pikojshin qamet...


26) raqi, raqi - kiki ko ka qene loje e forte fare. Me vone u zevendesua nga loja shtyllash, shkopa xinkthitopa-rasa dhe topa-djegesi i kishim luajtur me te vegjel, me gocatme vone pastaj gocat na pelqenin dhe prej kesaj u rrinim larg. E shumta i sulmonim tek shkallet e pallatit ne behar dhe u rrembenim librat me letra cumcakizi qe koleksiononim. ua flaknimato therrisnin me te madhei tallnim qe mblidhnin letra, deri sa dolen Turbo-t dhe nisem dhe ne koleksionin e makinave. Luanim me pulla, kopaca,

27) Pse me harrut qe nga byreku me presh kena kalu ke pica, nga kacurreli ke HIVI (arancata).

28) Na thotë zhulc po ne jemi krenarë se jemi brezi i parë që filloi të lahej edhe të mërkurën, megjithëse na bërtisnin të mos e zbraznim depozitën e ujit.
respekte, per brezat poshte viteve 80..

29) Ik o gjyshi..se ta shtriva nje me karate te te coj ne vitet para prishjes me jugosllavet.

30) Po Leonard Bombaj, Disko-Klub Albania dhe ajo bjondja që thoshte Jetë makabre, pa pikë intimiteti! dhe ne qe shkriheshim, megjithese nuk e dinim as çfare ishte makabriteti, se per intimitet nuk behej llaf te kishim zhvilluar ndonje ide brenda apartamentit 1 dhome e 1 kuzhine

30) Adi Krasta tek 12 vallezime pa nje te shtuneEli Fara te ai konkursi me kenge popullore kendonte 25 gershetat dhe fitoi nje manjetofon Sherebel.

31) Jemi brezi i fundit qe kemi bere patina/motor (spo e permend karrocen hic) me dru dhe kuzhineta.
Jemi brezi qe e mesuam italishten nga televizori duke pare Bud Spencer dhe Terense Hill (Kembemadhi ne Egjipt, Me mire nje mik se nje thesar etc).
Brezi qe e ka pare Rambon dhe Terminatorin turqisht.
Jemi brezi i fundit qe kemi pare rradhet per buke, qumesht etj dhe tollonin.
Brezi qe u kenaq duke ngrene cokollata turke HILAL.

32) Sallami tophat (mami sallami)

33)Asaj kenges "dancing with an angel njeri te lagja ime qe nuk kuptonte anglisht i thoshte genci me valixhe

34) Emisioni me kenge dhe pershendetje (Silvana Brace):
Gimja, rrefugjat ne itali, pershendet nenen Mereme, babane Shefqet, tre motrat Sanije, Zylyfe, Sadete, burrat e tyre Hasan, Hamit, Xhemal, femijet e tyre Vera, Goni, Ina, Ola, Eri, Toni, Tani, Ani, Eni, Beni, dhe Genti, shoket Tomi, Taqi, Raqi, Tonce, Gonce, Gimce e Like me kengen Ooo Xhimi Xhimi nga Madona HAHAHAH

35) Po librat me Tipin e Cufon, teatrin e kukllave te djelen ne dreke, prrallat te shtunen ne darke?

36)E sa nostalgji per ato vite per simite me djathe qe te thote mami: mos dil ha i her buken nshpi, po te shijote me shume perjashta ku te gjithe shoket e grupit te thoshin me jep i cap, me jep i cap se edhe une sa here te kam dhone ty?

37) Jeta rreth nesh, Trupi e Shendeti

38) Brezi i pare qe kaloi nga sapuni i Rrogozhines ke Duru-ja e turkut, tek Palmolive-ja, nga kanocja tek dushi i vajgurit, tek dushi moderrn, e masanej nje hap prape ke kanocja kur ska uje.

39) Po ku i grrise pantallonat keshtu more gomar? Ne ferra usta! Usta u bene gati?! (Arushi qe kerkonte babane)

40) Po celsi mqafe me llastik brekesh te blem te kinkaleria? Cer llastiku mer ti, ushkur thuj, se me qene llastik tamom e kishe zevendesu ushkurin e brekeve te Korces qe sa vinte e behej si tespije nga gonglat e ushkurit. Se kam marre vesh najhere pse breket e korces i kishin gjithmone i kembe me te gjere se cduhej (ndoshta per ajrosje), tjetren te ngushte sa ta ndante mollaqen me dysh.

41) Nga viti 90 e tutje, cdo xhep i pantallonave sishte me xhep, po traste farash luledielli. Me 10 leke te vjetra shtyjshe nja dy ore, ama me 30 leke te vjetra hikte dita e mesimit pa u marre vesh hic. Ama biznesmenet e farave ishin hilexhinj te medhenj, sa vinte e hynte ne uje ai filxhani i shkrete i mases, derisa e kthyen ne gote rakie.

----------


## DI_ANA

Eh Pink.Nje memorial i tere i asaj epoke.Nostalgji e vertete.

----------


## drague

edhe ti qeke adoleshente mi?

tragjedi e vertete.nuk e di Diana ku hyn??

----------


## xfiles

Te gjitha te verteta, 
kohe te bukura thuaj.

----------


## Endless

*36)E sa nostalgji per ato vite per simite me djathe qe te thote mami: mos dil ha i her buken n’shpi, po te shijote me shume perjashta ku te gjithe shoket e grupit te thoshin me jep i cap, me jep i cap se edhe une sa here te kam dhone ty?*

Hahah, une gjithmone merrja dy feta me vete nje per shoket dhe nje per vete  :ngerdheshje: 




*38) Brezi i pare qe kaloi nga sapuni i Rrogozhines ke Duru-ja e turkut, tek Palmolive-ja, nga kanocja tek dushi i vajgurit, tek dushi “moderrn”, e masanej nje hap prape ke kanocja kur s’ka uje.*


Ah c'na kujtove Durut lol Ne jemi breze per tu vleresuar, dhe jo keta vogelushat qe rriten sot me vitamin C  :perqeshje:   Po te vesh ti kerkosh ketyre te vegjelve te sotem na nje kac nga embelsira e ose ndonje ushqim tjeter te preferuar te tyre, keta mire qe s'te japin, po ja plasin dhe te qarit dhe i thone mamit c'fare i ndodhi lol Nje ngjarje e tille me ndodhi me nipcen, kur i dhashe njehere te pinte duhan buhaha


P.s Tani qe postimi jot na kthevi prapa ne kohe, vertet kemi mall per ate periudhe, pavarsisht se menyra e jeteses atehere  ka qene per ibret.

----------


## mia@

> Kete ma cuan ne facebook, po e share ketu me ju. Jam e sigurte qe te gjithe kush i perket ketij brezi i perjetoi pak a shume te gjitha c'a jane shkruar ketu. 
> 
> 
> Nostalgji Adoleshence-Brezi 1975-1985
> 
> 12) Po aranxhata vapik? Vapikun nuk e pija por e haja ashtu pluhur, e shkulshim me dhom cepin e qeses dhe e thithnim si biberon…Ime me kur i kerkojsha najehre Vapik ndonje jave jashte “sezonit” ,dmth kur sa kish dale vera, thoshte “Cer vapiku mre, tani s’eshte me per vapik, eshte per vape-hajde”. Une ashtu e hajsha shumicen e kohes, pluhur. Ama dileme e madhe ishte, pluhur a te trazume ne uje….une gjithsesi pishman u bejsha kur mbaronte…ah, ta kisha bere me uje me mire dreqin.
> 
> 
> 13) Po leng trendafili keni pire ju? Bohesh me petalet ne shishe qumeshti me uj e sheqer. -Jo mer me sheqer, i futshim ne shishe petalet e trendafilit me uje e limontoz, masanej kur ishte bere uji i kuq ne petaleve u kishte dale ngjyra, e merrshe ujin, ne i vijshe sheqer. Limonate e cer limonate, s’ka shume qe me kishte shku menjda po me cer ta besh ketu, keta trendafilat ketu nga ne vijne ere po.rdhe…-ku ma gje të vijnë erë pordhë por s’vijnë erë hiç
> ...


Keto me zgjojne ca kujtime te bukura.

Nuk e di a e keni perdorur si shprehje
-Si je?
-Tophat. (qe do te thote shume mire).

----------


## Endless

Ne e perdornim Tophatin kur donim te thoshim per na njeren qe ishte shume bu.shter; thoshim : Ajo e ha shume Tophatin  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Inteligjentja

> 18) Ve bast qe jemi te funit qe ziheshin kush bohej gjermoni dhe kush partizoni ne loje luftash. Apo nuk e keni lujt?
> 
> 
> 26) raqi, raqi - kiki ko ka qene loje e forte fare. 
> 
> 30) Po Leonard Bombaj, Disko-Klub Albania dhe ajo bjondja që thoshte Jetë makabre, pa pikë intimiteti! dhe ne qe shkriheshim, megjithese nuk e dinim as çfare ishte makabriteti, se per intimitet nuk behej llaf te kishim zhvilluar ndonje ide brenda apartamentit 1 dhome e 1 kuzhine



lool  Te forta fare keto.  Ne fakt partizani gjermani s'kam lujt po "Gol" dhe "Koman" perdite. Ndersa "rsqi raqi kiki ko sa gishta jane keto" luanin cunat e klases edhe ne gjimnaz. S'kam per ta harruar shprehjen e fytyres te mesues se gjeografise kur i pa te gjitha ashtu mbi njeri-tjetrin. 
Ndersa sa per Leonard Bombaj nuk di c'te them. I ka pase ridhene Koha TV ato videot e famshme te viteve 90. S'kam per ta harruar kurre monolugun e Bombaj " Une jam Jim Morrisoni". Rashe nga kolltuku kur e kam pare.

----------


## DI_ANA

> edhe ti qeke adoleshente mi?
> 
> tragjedi e vertete.nuk e di Diana ku hyn??


 Te ky lloj brezi pra...Ku tjeter! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> 2) Shkojshe me ble buk ne perfundoje mshpi me gjys buke se fillote lagjja: na tja fus nji cap.
> 
> 
> 
> 6) Po kur flinim me cumcakiz thuaj edhe ne mengjes kur coheshim ishte ngjitur te floket e duhet te prisnim floket. Ose e futnim ne gote me uje gjate nates dhe te nesermen prape te njejtin cumcakiz. *(ne rastin tim e futia ne nje filxhan qe ta rruaja per diten tjeter)*
> 
> 7)Jemi dhe brezi i pare qe provuam Koka Kolenshishja e pare mbijetoj gati 4 muaj po e para fare ama!!andej nga 89a! Vetem i merrnim ere dhe kenaqeshim, dikush e fuste ne vitrinen e bufese me e tregu me krenari
> 
> 
> ...



keto me pershtasin

----------


## pseudo

brezi i fundit qe ishim te detyruar te mesonim rusisht ne shkolle.

Por ku benim cucmakiza nga qiriri i shkrire vetem sa per tu dukur.

Kur ne gjithe pallatin vetem komshia e katit te trete kishte telefon dhe shtepia e saj ishte bere si centrale telefoni te gjithe mbanin rradhe qe nga mengjezi nqs prisnin nje tel ne darke :buzeqeshje: 

Kur vetem njeri kishte televiror me ngjyra dhe e gjithe lagjjia mblidheshe kur kishte kampionat futbolli.
Lojra me shtetet, kush fitonte me teper terrritore.
Apo udhetimet me trenat , nqs ju ka qelluar te beni udhetimin nga shkodra deri ne vlore , sigurisht qe do dilje kusheri me personin ne qe te ndodheshe perpara dhe lindin miqesira te reja.
Kur blinim me tallona dhe nje shitese ushqimore ishte me e nderuar se nje intelektual.
Kur ngroheshim me dru dhe na vinte me tallona dhe derisa te ktheheshin prinderit nga puna ne na duhej ti ngrinim deri ne katin e .....

----------


## altint71

Rofsh Pink
Me kte teme na i rikalove para sysh te gjitha.

----------


## La_Lune

o0oo llaci bojzzz ....

----------


## Endless

> o0oo llaci bojzzz ....



Hahaha! '' Ooo llaci s'bene  do dhe pak gelqere te vej tamem''  :ngerdheshje: 


Dr. Alban :

Stop Qerimi, stop Hajdini, stop Qiftiu lol

----------


## derjansi

ke gatrru datat o pink se afersisht 90% te ktyne i kam kalu ne un qe kam lind ne 85 lol

----------


## genti1972

te bej nje pyetje per ju bashkemoshatar ...kush e mban mend ivin (ate me koke te rrujtme dhe me vathe , gje e rralle ne kohen e monizmit )
po kur dilnim ne xhiro ,hotel dajti- universiteti me arka bosh....... sa e kemi pas vra kohen
po kanacet e grupit per te pa sllavin ............ se kishte zhurmus
po lufta me gura ........nga 2 anet e lanes
po karroca me guzhunjeta .une e kisha bo dhe me stopa dhe frena dora (c'kena heq me gjet guzhunjeta )
po kur lunim futboll me topa me qese (se thomai s'na e jepte topin )
po kur mblidhnim leke ne shkolle per te blere perde dhe kova (nje here mi lan mu me i mbledh po une i lash ne bixhoz ,me thirri n/drejtori dhe me tha "po ti mor djal vetem qi bir hudhe "

----------


## DI_ANA

> te bej nje pyetje per ju bashkemoshatar ...kush e mban mend ivin (ate me koke te rrujtme dhe me vathe , gje e rralle ne kohen e monizmit )
> "


lool

Kam qene e vogel po aty e kam pasur shtepine.Per Ivin te legatat e ke fjalen besoj.Thuaj çte duash po ishte modern tjetri dhe ne e benim te çmendur.
Po Gezim Kulufin kush e mban mend?lool

----------


## saura

> lool
> 
> Kam qene e vogel po aty e kam pasur shtepine.Per Ivin te legatat e ke fjalen besoj.Thuaj çte duash po ishte modern tjetri dhe ne e benim te çmendur.
> Po Gezim Kulufin kush e mban mend?lool


Te paskam pas komshije ,ishte dhe king keshtu si çun .

----------


## Inteligjentja

> ke gatrru datat o pink se afersisht 90% te ktyne i kam kalu ne un qe kam lind ne 85 lol


E ka llafin ato qe kane lind nga 75-85 jo ata qe kane pas qene kalamaqer/adoleshente atehere.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## DI_ANA

> Te paskam pas komshije ,ishte dhe king keshtu si çun .


Po pra po e mbaj mend dhe une.Biles e rrifnin shpesh policet e legatave ne ate kohe sepse i shante gjithmone.
Ivi ka pas shtepine mbrapa ambasades gjermane mesa di une.
Une te Korea_nja.

----------

